# JavaScript Dropdown Menu Problem



## mintracer (16. Mai 2004)

Hallo!

Als erstes einmal die Seite worum es geht:

http://www.bdk-lka-nrw.de

Folgendes:

Es gibt 2 Frames

Waagerecht angeordnet!

Oben ist der Header mit dem Menü (http://www.Burmees.nl  Ver. 10.xx)
und unten kommen die Seiten die über das Menü aufgerufen werden!

Soweit so gut...
nun sind bei den im Menü auch PHP Seiten verlinkt, z.B. ein Kalender Script oder auch ein Forum

Wenn diese dann unten erscheinen, und das Menü wieder aufklappen soll, klappt es auf, aber hinter den Seiten.... Also somit unsichtbar!

Nun dachte ich das man dort, wie auch im Grafikbereich mit Ebenen arbeiten kann, jedoch habe ich dort nichts gefunden wie ich das machen könnte...

Optimal wäre eine Lösung die ab IE 5.0 funktionieren würde!

Einfach mal schauen ;-)

Danke!


----------



## esinha (19. Mai 2004)

hey mintracer!

anscheinend hast du dein problem ja lösen können, bei mi r erscheint alles korrekt soweit ich das sehen kann...

könntest du mir vielleicht verraten wie das ging, ich hab nämlich genau das gleiche problem und genausoviele antworten wie du erhalten...

meine page: http://www.the-ideal-crash.de/indexzumtesten.html

mein thread ist ungefähr 30 über dir ("JavaScript Navigation bleibt hinter Tabellenzelle versteckt")


----------

